# Thoughts on this mclane



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

So I found one locally. Not a greens mower but this would do. Not sure of the age yet but I'm going to ask. https://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/d/mclane-modelrp-10-reel-lawn/6251158818.html


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

That's the one I currently have. It does a pretty good job. However.....you will eventually want a greens mower. After using mine for a year I wish I had gone and spent that money for a flex 21 or something similar.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I spoke with the gentleman selling and he sent me some more pics. I have a close up of the reel. The drive wheels look new and outside of some surface rust in a couple spots it's looks decent. I asked him if it starts but he hasn't replied back. What are your thoughts on the continue of the reel?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The reel doesn't look like it's been used much. Most of the contact area still looks to be painted red. Looks like it could use a backlapping but that's not hard.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

When I bought mine off of craigslist the seller always kept dancing around the "does it start" question. Turns out when I showed up it had been sitting with old gas in it for awhile and wouldn't start. The price was so good that I decided that id give it a shot anyway and see what I could do with it. All it needed was a carb cleaning and fresh gas. You might consider bringing some carb cleaner with you in case you have trouble starting it when you go to look at it. The Briggs carb is not that hard to clean, and the rest of the mower looks good. Also, you could always pull off an engine swap with one of the harbor freight predator engines as others have done.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

That was my plan when going to look at it. It has sat for 2 years so I would clean the carb regardless. We haven't talked price yet so I'm trying to come up with a respectable offer knowing that I will be purchasing a front roller for it and not knowing if it runs.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

So the mower starts and runs for a bit and dies. Probably just needs a good old carb clean and fresh fuel. I'm thinking of an offer of 150ish. What are everyones thoughts.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes it sounds like a carb problem. A good cleaning and maybe a new float would solve the problem.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

$150 sounds like a fair offer to me. With a half hour or so of work and a new roller you should have a really nice setup


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I sent him a message offering 150 and haven't heard back. We will see. If it doesn't happen I will just wait and get a toro greens mower or maybe a baroness.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree 150 would be nice. The pictures looks like the standard Craigslist McLane. Good luck with the offer!


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

I found this one in Craigslist too



Minus the roller.

Paid $140...

What's a greens mower?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> What's a greens mower?


They are mowers they use to cut the putting greens on golf courses. They are more robust and generally easier to work on than the homeowner reels(TruCut/McLane). You give up maneuverability though. They are built to mow putting greens in the wide open so mowing next to any immovable object can become a challenge.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm going to pick her up Thursday. For those with this mower would it fit in the back of my grand Cherokee if I left the lift gate glass up and have the handle sticking out? Alternatively is the handle and linkages easy to remove?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Put the backseat down and it'll fit just fine. I just brought home a tru-cut the other week in a Nissan Rogue (with 2 car seats)


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Brought mine home in a Honda Pilot without having to put back glass up. You should be fine.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

You might also bring a few hand tools to loosen or remove the handle bars. It sounds like you won't have an issue, but it may help with clearance.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Just got home with her. After I agreed to purchase they had more calls about it. Thankful they held with my offer. After we agreed they put in a new spark plugs and she runs great. I was planning on a carb clean out tomorrow night.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

congrats and now...the clock starts ticking.


----------

